# Travelling from Qatar to Dubai with cancelled visa



## krizza (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys! My friend is working in Qatar (Filipino) and decided to resign and go to Dubai because his family is here and he was working here before going to qatar. He's worried that in his exit stamp, the point of origin is Philippines and he might not be allowed to enter dubai because of that.. 

Does anyone know if there is such rule that states that once the visa is cancelled, the person has to go back to his point of origin before he can travel to other part of gcc???

I have tried googling but found nothing about this issue.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

as long as he has permission to enter the UAE where he travels from to arrive here shouldn't be an issue


----------

